#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Permanent Zoom - Outlook 2010

## avendi

Hi all,

Does anyone have a solution to enabling the body of _received_  emails to be set at a specific zoom level, eg.  125%, as opposed to the default 100%?

Cheers, AV

----------

